
[Gif] Working Alone vs. Working with a Team - NVRM
https://imgur.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/MTelok6
======
NVRM
Please share your tips and tricks when working alone on huge projects.

------
thecrumb
I do sometimes think about buying a bar....

